
Mark Zuckerberg can’t believe India isn’t grateful for Facebook’s free internet - tsutomun
http://qz.com/582587/mark-zuckerberg-cant-believe-india-isnt-grateful-for-facebooks-free-internet/
======
nitin_flanker
Mark may think that he is doing right, but in reality, he is not. Even now FB
is running an Ad campaign on TV channels in which Mark is addressing gathering
at Town Hall of IIT-D and professing free basic internet. Though how hard he
argues, it is against net neutrality and yes they websites that are going to
be there under free basics, are going to become way more popular than the
other. So one way or another, this isn't a charity as Mark is pinpointing, it
is money making under the covers.

------
sreenadh
If MarkZ is really serious of providing free Internet in India. He has 2
options:

1\. Provide free access to non-profit sites like Wikipedia & Indian Govt sites
that will help the people. This is in a gray area as Wikipedia in non profit
org and Govt sites do not profit from the access of people.

2\. Provide very Indian user free 200mb internet connection. The user can
access any site they want. With some browser like Opera Mini that takes less
bandwidth.

The point MZ refuses to understand or acts like he does not understand is that
if his version of service starts, the "next-Facebook" will not have any chance
in India. Hope he does not forget that Facebook itself was the "next-Orkut" &
"next-myspace".

